# Reviews of RAW editing software



## Photographe (May 1, 2011)

I am looking for good, thorough reviews of current RAW editing software to help me evaluate my next purchase.  If anyone can recommend such reviews, or even provide your own flame-less views, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## ukbrown (May 1, 2011)

I don't think reviews can be that helpful.  I think all the major ones offer full downloads for you to use for 30 days surely this has got to be better than a review.

http://download.bibblelabs.com/b5/

http://www.phaseone.com/en/Software/Capture-One-Pro-6/About/Pro-Overview.aspx

http://www.apple.com/aperture/trial/

http://www.adobe.com/downloads/


----------



## Photographe (May 1, 2011)

There is also the the Mac only RPP, DXO optics and the various camera manufacturer packages to consider.  That is a lot of testing to do.  An insightful review comparing and contrasting the strengths and weaknesses would help speed up the evaluation.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 1, 2011)

Well, when you're finished with putting all that together, please report back with your results.


----------



## Photographe (May 1, 2011)

Putting what together?  I think you misunderstood: I am asking for your help not the other way around


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 1, 2011)

To be honest Photographe, you have such specific preferences, I think the only way you're going to find the right solution for you is by testing them all.  If you wanting cataloguing too, I'd go with Expression Media/Capture One and Bibble as the main players.  DXO is ok but slow, and I think you'd get frustrated with that.


----------



## Photographe (May 1, 2011)

Victoria Bampton said:


> To be honest Photographe, you have such specific preferences.


 
Yes, I like things to work as advertised 

I think I've expessed my preferences bluntly, but they are not unique.  I am not the only one who wants AVCHD support, or uses a specialized import program, or expects the "Minimize Embedded Data" function to actually do that.  As for as "modularity" I actually came very late to that debate after it had all the life sucked out of it.  Maybe not too many people have complained quite as vehemently about LR's crop window (which is pretty unique!), but the topic does come up from time to time.

I any event, I appreciate your input about Bibble, Capture One and DXO.  It may be in your interest to "talk up" the other products because I will continue to use and discuss LR3 until I find a convincing alternative.    I hope you take that in jest, and if I do discover a nice DAM/raw converter out there I will report back.


----------



## Jimmsp (May 2, 2011)

Photographe said:


> ...
> 
> I any event, I appreciate your input about Bibble, Capture One and DXO.  It may be in your interest to "talk up" the other products because I will continue to use and discuss LR3 until I find a convincing alternative.    I hope you take that in jest, and if I do discover a nice DAM/raw converter out there I will report back.


 
I for one use both LR 3.4 and Capture One with Expression Media. As raw converters, I find they both have strengths and weaknesses. For my large volume, non print, photos, I tend to use LR. For photos that I want to print, or are portraits of people, I tend to use Capture One.
I find Expression Media to be quite good and very fast compared to LR. I don't do a lot of key word entry, so doubling up on the DAM is not really a problem.


----------



## Photographe (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Jimmsp.  I appreciate your input.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 2, 2011)

Photographe said:


> Putting what together?  I think you misunderstood: I am asking for your help not the other way around


 
Oh, I understand quite well, thank you.

I, for one, was declining to assist.


----------



## Photographe (May 2, 2011)

Brad Snyder said:


> Exactly. I, for one, was declining to assist.


 
Do they teach that in Moderator school Brad?  I mean I asked in my post specifically not to be flamed and the moderator picks up the torch.  Tsk tsk.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (May 2, 2011)

This is a forum for the Support Of Adobe Lightroom, you would be better off with your question on other fora.


----------



## Brad Snyder (May 2, 2011)

No, they don't teach that in moderator school. Quite the opposite, although not for the reasons you're imagining.

Congratulations, you're the first to provoke me to such a response in well over 5000 posts here.

But you're absolutely correct, that was quite rude of me, and not at all in keeping with the peaceful, easy feeling we strive to promote here. 

Therefore, you have my abject apologies.


----------

